# Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> *WWE Superstars:*
> 
> 2. Alex Riley defeated Drew McIntyre.


Riley v Drew, just me or didn't they just have a match last week?

Drew should've gotten the win back, but meh.

Sandow getting more TV time is good, inb4 jobber show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555532/



> Josh Mathews revealed on Twitter that he won't be working this week's WWE SmackDown but will be returning next week. Mathews is being kept off TV to sell the assault from Kane.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

At least its airtime for Sandow, but then again being on Superstars, is like not getting any airtime at all. Oh Riley one day perhaps when Cena dies you'll get pushed again.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

They did *Jammy*. Hopefully they had a nice match again. Sandow getting more time is also good, since he had a nice feature on RAW this week.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Zeppex said:


> At least its airtime for Sandow, but then again being on Superstars, is like not getting any airtime at all. Oh Riley one day perhaps when Cena dies you'll get pushed again.


Agreed. Its a shame Riley isnt getting any TV time.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Sounds like the best SD since the SD6 have been around.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> Agreed. Its a shame Riley isnt getting any TV time.


True Dat.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

McIntyre/Riley again on Superstars? Fuck yes!

Hope Sandow/Tatsu is similar to Sandow/Gabriel from last week.


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

1) Where's Bourne? He should be back by now.

2) Sandow on Superstars? He should be working every SD and occasional RAWs.

3) JBL, please be the other commentator, PLEASE!


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



nonamebadger said:


> 1) Where's Bourne? He should be back by now.
> 
> 2) Sandow on Superstars? He should be working every SD and occasional RAWs.
> 
> 3) *JBL, please be the other commentator, PLEASE!*





> WNC: *I wanted to talk more about Seven Summits and that rough climb you had in Russia. But, it seemed like you were joking on Twitter recently and teasing a return to Smackdown! as a commentator. We posted it on the site and people were really happy to hear that. Is that something you'd be interested in doing?*
> 
> Layfield: I am interested. The job has not been offered to me and I was just having fun with Michael Cole on Twitter. I think I said I was coming back. You know, I was having fun with Michael. I don't mean to mislead anyone, I'm not working, so to speak, on Twitter. [Laughs.] I was simply having fun. The job does appeal to me, yeah.
> 
> I never thought the job would come open. There's only two jobs for color commentary in WWE and Jerry Lawler may be there for another 30 years and I hope he is. He's a great commentator. Booker moving to the general manager role opens up that job. But, that doesn't mean it's not filled and I don't know it. It could be filled and they may already have plans for it -- I don't know that. I haven't been offered the job. They haven't told me, 'Hey we want you to come work,' or anything. So, yeah, it does interest me and if they called, it certainly would be very tempting to do.


Yup.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Jammy said:


> Sandow getting more TV time is good, inb4 jobber show.


Hey, nothing to be ashamed of. He was on Raw, the flagship show, this week, and he won. Things are looking up.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Please no Lawler on Smackdown. I'm begging. Once a week is enough.

I'm guessing though it might be Booker T and he'll just do double duty or whatever and Eve and Long will handle the backstage stuff as GM? I'm guessing?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Striker or Regal


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



nonamebadger said:


> 1) Where's Bourne? He should be back by now.
> 
> 2) Sandow on Superstars? He should be working every SD and occasional RAWs.
> 
> 3) JBL, please be the other commentator, PLEASE!


1) Bourne's injury was quite serious. He'll remain gone for quite some time.

2) Sandow's making weekly Raw appearances. Appearing on Superstars is good for him, since it lets him work actual matches without potentially looking "weak."

On a different note, what's with the recent trend of having Drew lose to the same opponent on back-to-back episodes of Superstars? I realize that he's one of the better in-ring guys in the entire company and that his opponents generally need the help, but it strikes me as lazy. I vaguely remember when guys at least traded wins on Superstars.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Why is Sandow on Superstars again?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Thanks to Eric Shane for the following WWE Saturday Morning Slam spoilers from tonight's tapings in Bakersfield, California. Apparently this will air on the second episode:
> 
> * Brodus Clay defeated Curt Hawkins. Santino Marella, who was on commentary with Josh Mathews, celebrated in the ring with Brodus, Naomi and Cameron.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555535/


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

* Randy Orton opens SmackDown and talks about what happened on RAW. Orton wants a shot at the World Heavyweight Title and issues a challenge if anyone has a problem with that. Sheamus comes out to a big pop.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Randy Orton opens SmackDown and talks about what happened on RAW. Orton wants a shot at the World Heavyweight Title and issues a challenge if anyone has a problem with that. Sheamus comes out to a big pop.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555533/sheamus/#ixzz24F5YVtuW


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



TheSupremeForce said:


> 1) Bourne's injury was quite serious. He'll remain gone for quite some time.
> 
> 2) Sandow's making weekly Raw appearances. Appearing on Superstars is good for him, since it lets him work actual matches without potentially looking "weak."
> 
> On a different note, what's with the recent trend of having Drew lose to the same opponent on back-to-back episodes of Superstars? I realize that he's one of the better in-ring guys in the entire company and that his opponents generally need the help, but it strikes me as lazy. I vaguely remember when guys at least traded wins on Superstars.


Why can't Sandow have competitive TV matches that last 10-15 minutes? Nobody cares about squashes anymore.

McIntyre's constantly jobbing to Riley is a joke. He's better than just about every guy they're pushing and has been paying his dues for long enough. Then again, Masters never made it off Superstars before being released.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Layfield: Jerry Lawler may be there for another 30 years and I hope he is. He's a great commentator.


:jaydamn


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Whats up with the smackdown talk bros?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Booker T can turn heel on Smackdown this week.

Booker T give ADR a rematch for the world title with eve as the Special Guest Referee.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Thank fuck Orton is getting added to this. It'll make the SmackDown world title matches more bearable to watch.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

:yes

Orton getting a title shot.


----------



## Greatness_ (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



morris3333 said:


> Booker T can turn heel on Smackdown this week.
> 
> Booker T give ADR a rematch for the world title with eve as the Special Guest Referee.


I dont like that idea.....they have allready overbeared booker and AJ to the point its killing the shows for me :evil:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Sheamus agrees that Orton should get a title shot. This brings Alberto Del Rio out, who also wants a title shot. Booker T appears and books Orton vs. Del Rio with the winner facing Sheamus.
> 
> * Ryback vs. Jinder Mahal is up next. Ryback cuts a promo on Mahal before the match.


Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555533/sheamus/#ixzz24F865Hxp


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton vs Del Rio! All of my yes to this match.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Ryback cut a promo? :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

RYBACK CUTS A PROMO!!!!!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I am happy they getting rid of these small feuds (Sandow/Clay, Ryback/Mahal, & porbably Chodes/Cara) out of the way before NOC, since there will be no room for them.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



expmsct said:


> *McIntyre's constantly jobbing to Riley is a joke. He's better than just about every guy they're pushing* and has been paying his dues for long enough. Then again, Masters never made it off Superstars before being released.


How is he better than anyone when he gets no reaction? No charisma either. Good worker but thats not enough. 

I'm more concerned about Riley's potential being wasted competing in these jobber shows. He should be on the main roster on Raw getting pushed. He has every tool needed to become top face of the company. Fuck Cena!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I hope Orton wins so I can finally skip anything related Sheamus. I just watched him for ADR.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

* Teddy Long is the announcer with Michael Cole since Josh Mathews is out this week.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555533/sheamus/#ixzz24F9oLPae


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Brodus Clay said:


> I hope Orton wins so I can finally skip anything related Sheamus. I just watched him for ADR.


Del Rio will win or some interference will make it a triple threat match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Thank god for Teddy, playa.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Teddy Long gonna put over a tag team match later tonight. That tag team is athletic playah!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> *How is he better than anyone when he gets no reaction? No charisma either. Good worker but thats not enough.
> 
> I'm more concerned about Riley's potential being wasted competing in these jobber shows. He should be on the main roster on Raw getting pushed. He has every tool needed to become top face of the company. Fuck Cena!*


:yes

I see it didn't take long for Orton to get back in the title picture. I don't like him but if his inclusion means Sheamus vs. Del Rio is over, I'm all for it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Ryback vs. Jinder Mahal is up next. Ryback cuts a promo on Mahal before the match. Ryback gets the win.
> 
> * Layla beat Alicia Fox with Kaitlyn on commentary. Good back and forth match for the Divas. Kaitlyn and Layla came face to face in the middle of the ring after the match but shook hands. Eve Torres ran down and raised both of their hands for some reason.
> 
> ...


-


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Teddy Long as Authority is over due...just hope Teddy do well in commentary boot.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

The Rybacks promo: FEED. ME. INDIAN.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

So when will Sandow and Ryback first lose? Because I don't think either has lost yet (and their first actual feuds they still win in a match)


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Sandow vs Ryback book it


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *Ryback cuts a promo swearing revenge on Mahal before their match. The fans chant "Feed Me More." Ryback vs. Mahal. Ryback with the ground and pound offense as USA chant breaks out. Ryback rallies from Mahal offense. He uses a powerslam and the muscle buster for the win.
> 
> *Kaitlyn comes out for commentary. WWE Divas champ Layla defeated Alicia Fox. Back and forth match. Fox kicks Layla's bad knee, knocking her off the second rope. She uses a one legged Boston Crab. Layla comes back and nailed the Chick Kick for the win. After the match, Kaitlyn and Layla enter the ring and have a staredown. They shake hands. Eve Torres comes out and raises both their hands as they are confused.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/71324/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-from-bakersfield-ca.html?p=1


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



JY57 said:


> So when will Sandow and Ryback first lose? Because I don't think either has lost yet (and their first actual feuds they still win in a match)


I'm pretty sure Mahal was even jobbing to Santino at one point.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Mcintyre jobbing to a ry fpalm


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *Santino Marella cut a promo talking about losing the United States title and recapping the last 166 days. He then starts talking to the Cobra asking him if they are still on the same page. WWE United States champion Antonio Cesaro and Aksana come out. Cesaro calls himself a winner in several languages. Santino attacks him but Aksana distracts the Cobra. Yes, that's what happened, allowing Cesaro to lay out Santino.
> 
> *Backstage, Alberto is yelling at Ricardo


http://pwinsider.com/article/71324/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-from-bakersfield-ca.html?p=1


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Wish Orton turn heel soon. It will spice up Smackdown a lot.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Finally Ziggler didn't get Brougue Kicked for once


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Santino's cobra to turn heel.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

He goes to cash in but Sheamus leaves. Just up and leaves.

...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



mr cricket said:


> Wish Orton turn heel soon. It will spice up Smackdown a lot.


Sheamus will be the only face. Not sure he can do it alone


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

It says that Ziggler had him on the mat but the referee took to long to start the match and Sheamus recovered so Ziggler bailed. They already booking him like Swagger's MITB.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Poor Ziggler, lol.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> How is he better than anyone when he gets no reaction? No charisma either. Good worker but thats not enough.
> 
> I'm more concerned about Riley's potential being wasted competing in these jobber shows. He should be on the main roster on Raw getting pushed. He has every tool needed to become top face of the company. Fuck Cena!


He has every tool? :lol he's a walking botch machine and he get's dead reactions unless they are piped in and his charisma is non exhistant, try harder


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



JY57 said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/0821/555532/


I read that earlier. I figured that was the reason.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *Wade Barrett video piece.
> 
> *WWE '13 commercial.
> 
> ...


http://pwinsider.com/article/71324/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-from-bakersfield-ca.html?p=1


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

teddy long going over the tag team situation :lol lost it


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Wade Barrett video piece. 

*WWE '13 commercial. 

*WWE Tag Team champipns Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs. Epico and Primo. Challengers get upper hands on Kofi. He plays Ricky Morton before making hot tag to R-Truth. Ron goes for his finisher. All four brawl. Truth finally gets the pin. Champs and the Prime Time Players, who were at ringside, jaw back and forth. 

*Backstage, Matt Striker interviews Kofi and Truth. Primetime Players show up and badmouth Little Jimmy. Usos, Epico and Primo get involved and all four brawl. 

*Video feature on Brock breaking Lesnar's arm. 

*Backstage, Booker T and Teddy Long go over the Tag Team situation trying to decide who deserves the next title shot. Eve Torres shows up with a listing of won/loss records and shows Booker she has organized his schedule. Booker praises her and she blows off Teddy.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



JY57 said:


> > *Wade Barrett video piece.
> >
> > *WWE '13 commercial.
> >
> ...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> *How is he better than anyone when he gets no reaction? *No charisma either. Good worker but thats not enough.
> 
> I'm more concerned about Riley's potential being wasted competing in these jobber shows. He should be on the main roster on Raw getting pushed. He has every tool needed to become top face of the company. Fuck Cena!


How does that have anything to do with him being better or worse?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

About time they use The Usos


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



morris3333 said:


> *Backstage, Booker T and Teddy Long go over the Tag Team situation trying to decide who deserves the next title shot. Eve Torres shows up with a listing of won/loss records and shows Booker she has organized his schedule. *Booker praises her and she blows off Teddy.*


Sounds like one hell of a porno.

And four way tag team at NOC plz.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Looks like Booker.T is turning heel soon.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Booker T turns heel and changes WWE Smackdown to WWE Nitro.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Why the fuck are they giving away Ziggler/Sheamus for free in advance? fpalm


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Huganomics said:


> Why the fuck are they giving away Ziggler/Sheamus for free in advance? fpalm


They gave it away like 20 times already :lmao


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Ziggler being Sheamus bitch...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Four way tag team match at NOC? Please... please!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

They've given away Bryan/Cena, Bryan/Orton, and Ziggler/Sheamus away on free TV in the span of three weeks. fpalm

WWE ~ We hate money.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I wanted to see Kidd & Gabriel in that brawl over The Usos


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Huganomics said:


> They've given away Bryan/Cena, Bryan/Orton, and Ziggler/Sheamus away on free TV in the span of three weeks. fpalm
> 
> WWE ~ We hate money.


Orton vs Bryan happened in March already on Smackdown. So nothing new. Both Kane interfered


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> They've given away Bryan/Cena, Bryan/Orton, and Ziggler/Sheamus away on free TV in the span of three weeks. fpalm
> 
> WWE ~ We hate money.


So you would like to see shit matches instead?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Tag team division finally getting something other than random matches?

THAT GAME. :hhh


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Alberto Del Rio defeated Randy Orton. Sheamus is at ringside to commentate. Orton chants early as he took advantage. Del Rio returns fire with kicks and a neckbreaker. Orton nails an RKO, which sends Alberto to the floor. He nails Orton on the floor and works over his arm. Del Rio works over Orton, who makes a comeback. Alberto goes for the cross armbreaker but Orton stays oin offense with another near fall. Orton nails a DDT and goes for the Predator Stomp. He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps. Del Rio shoves down Ricardo, who is trying to celebrate and throws a shoe at Sheamus. They brawl and Sheamus is KO'd with a shoe. Dolph hits the scene with the briefcase but Orton nails him with an RKO and runs off Alberto, who sneers at Orton and Sheamus to close the show. 

Dark: 

*John Cena pinned Big Show in a No DQ match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *Alberto Del Rio defeated Randy Orton. Sheamus is at ringside to commentate. Orton chants early as he took advantage. Del Rio returns fire with kicks and a neckbreaker. Orton nails an RKO, which sends Alberto to the floor. He nails Orton on the floor and works over his arm. Del Rio works over Orton, who makes a comeback. Alberto goes for the cross armbreaker but Orton stays oin offense with another near fall. Orton nails a DDT and goes for the Predator Stomp. He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps. Del Rio shoves down Ricardo, who is trying to celebrate and throws a shoe at Sheamus. They brawl and Sheamus is KO'd with a shoe. Dolph hits the scene with the briefcase but Orton nails him with an RKO and runs off Alberto, who sneers at Orton and Sheamus to close the show.
> 
> Dark:
> 
> *John Cena pinned Big Show in a No DQ match.


--


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



morris3333 said:


> He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps.
> Dark:


Wait, Orton tapped? This happened? Del Rio got Orton to tap cleanly? Well I'm definitely watching Smackdown just to see this happen.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Daniel Bryan finally not on a show? who knew


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

(Y) at a big name face tapping. Stuff should happen a tad more often, imo.

Trips, now Orton. I like the direction.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped?:shocked:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

LOL at Ziggler getting RKO'ed


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Del Rio and Sheamus AGAIN? For fuck's sake, who in the hell thought anyone would want to see them square off for the third PPV in a row? All of their matches have been sub-par at best.

I hope the match ends up being a triple threat, otherwise it's another long bathroom/food break for me.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



morris3333 said:


> Alberto Del Rio defeated Randy Orton. Sheamus is at ringside to commentate. Orton chants early as he took advantage. Del Rio returns fire with kicks and a neckbreaker. Orton nails an RKO, which sends Alberto to the floor. He nails Orton on the floor and works over his arm. Del Rio works over Orton, who makes a comeback. Alberto goes for the cross armbreaker but Orton stays oin offense with another near fall. Orton nails a DDT and goes for the Predator Stomp. He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps. Del Rio shoves down Ricardo, who is trying to celebrate and throws a shoe at Sheamus. They brawl and *Sheamus is KO'd with a shoe.* Dolph hits the scene with the briefcase but Orton nails him with an RKO and runs off Alberto, who sneers at Orton and Sheamus to close the show.
> 
> Dark:
> 
> *John Cena pinned Big Show in a No DQ match.


What? The Great White got KO'd with a shoe?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



JY57 said:


> Orton taps


WAT


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



PricelessDamnation said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus AGAIN? For fuck's sake, who in the hell thought anyone would want to see them square off for the third PPV in a row? All of their matches have been sub-par at best.
> 
> I hope the match ends up being a triple threat. At least Orton tapping out to the cross-armbreaker is something different.


depends when Orton leaves to film his movie. He said he starts in September


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Whaaa Orton tap! wtf! they nerfed him a lot! I'm a ADR fan and wanted him to lose because I hate to see him being Sheamus new PPV jobber.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



PricelessDamnation said:


> Del Rio and Sheamus AGAIN? For fuck's sake, who in the hell thought anyone would want to see them square off for the third PPV in a row? All of their matches have been sub-par at best.
> 
> I hope the match ends up being a triple threat. At least Orton tapping out to the cross-armbreaker is something different.




Orton will like feud with Ziggler.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I refuse to believe this :lmao

Does this mean that Punk will cleanly beat Cena at Night of Champions? :kobe


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

:shocked: Orton lost clean.... Via *submission*...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I hope they mention Orton's previous arm injuries while on commentary.


----------



## etta411 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

not watching no D-Bry


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton taps!?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps.


O______________O


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Christian totally nowhere to be seen.

But according to some clueless marks, he is in a great spot. Homeboy can't even get booked on SuperStars.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I don't like the result because I want my boy ADR in other feud because he would never beat HHH's boy...but the way he won over Orton? I luv this! faces should of tap more often.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Cool to see Del rio tapping Orton out but Sheamus vs Del Rio again come on WWE nobody cares about this boring fued they have no chemistry together jeez


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

First time I'll be tuning into SmackDown in about 9 weeks.


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Put a stipulation on Del Rio-Sheamus plz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



el dandy said:


> Christian totally nowhere to be seen.
> 
> But according to some clueless marks, he is in a great spot. Homeboy can't even get booked on SuperStars.


You're right, maybe he should follow your suggestion and go to TNA or retire and become a backstage agent. Because that'll really help him get seen. :no:

In reality, Christian isn't on camera this week because he doesn't have a feud. If he showed up, he'd just job to anyone available which would just do damage to his face character as the more times he jobs, the less he'll be able to put over someone. Next week, he'll be paired up with a heel and start a feud. Otunga just returned. Big Show is directionless. Cesaro/Sandow can't sustain their current feuds. There's plenty of options and I just named a few. This week was used to wrap up storylines and Christian already wrapped up his.

It's just like Rhodes when people wondered what happened to him and I wrote that we just have to be patient. What happened? Rhodes got put into a feud with Sin Cara. He was just waiting his turn. Christian is now waiting his turn.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton taps...holy cow, and it was del rio he tapped to, and here I thought Orton would be the one to take the belt off sheamus


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

No more Del Rio vs Sheamus...please...


----------



## O10101 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Wow, how can they possibly think ADR/Sheamus will draw? How many times have we seen this match?

Like someone said, if theres a stipulation, then maybe it'll make it more interesting. Doubtful though, the only thing I can think is that they are actually going to put the title on ADR at NOC. Otherwise, what's the point?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



O10101 said:


> Wow, how can they possibly think ADR/Sheamus will draw? How many times have we seen this match?
> 
> Like someone said, if theres a stipulation, then maybe it'll make it more interesting. Doubtful though, the only thing I can think is that they are actually going to put the title on ADR at NOC. Otherwise, what's the point?


The best case scenario would be 
-Randy vs Ziggie. Randy wins the briefcase
-Sheamo vs del Rio(falls count anywhere). del Rio wins, RKO out of nowhere, cash in, Randy WHChamp


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



O10101 said:


> Wow, how can they possibly think ADR/Sheamus will draw? How many times have we seen this match?
> 
> Like someone said, if theres a stipulation, then maybe it'll make it more interesting. Doubtful though, *the only thing I can think is that they are actually going to put the title on ADR at NOC. Otherwise, what's the point?*


I already thought that was going to happen at summerslam, but WWE proved me wrong..I wouldn't be surprised if Sheamus tanks three armbars..maybe just a way of convince the casuals Sheamus is better than Orton or some shit like that >_>


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



psx71 said:


> First time I'll be tuning into SmackDown in about 9 weeks.


Honestly, this Smackdown just seems like a mess and a rehash of Raw. Every week it's the same problem, there isn't any long term booking here.

We're getting Ryback/Mahal again for no reason at all. I'm not sure why these two are feuding but we just saw it on Raw. There's no need to do it again on Smackdown. 

Rhodes is still trying to pull the mask of Sin Cara for whatever reason. Again, this happened on Raw also. When a feud is only one trick, it gets old fast.

Cesaro is feuding with a hand puppet that wants revenge. I'm not sure why creative thought that this was a good idea but it's not. It's childish and it isn't going to get Cesaro over. Cesaro needs to break away from Santino and find a solid face to feud with. Cesaro can be a major heel and potentially get more heat than even Sandow. But it won't happen with the direction Cesaro is going.

Alicia Fox is a heel. Who knows why. Who cares. The whole divas match didn't make sense.

Ziggler is teasing a cash in way too frequently. All this does is cheapen the moment when he actually cashes in. Ziggler/Orton feud could be interesting if Orton puts over Ziggler. Jericho never really did put him over with the ending of that feud and Jericho hitting Ziggler with the briefcase. 

And we're getting Sheamus/Del Rio again. If Del Rio doesn't win, this whole feud is pointless. Why give a guy multiple chances if they won't let him win the title? It ruins both Sheamus and Del Rio's momentum.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped and Slater won. Awesome.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

There shouldn't be any shame in tapping out. It looks like WWE are realising that now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Kentonbomb said:


> There shouldn't be any shame in tapping out. It looks like WWE are realising that now.


Maybe WWE is finally realizing that for their heels to get over, they actually have to be heels and force wins against the faces. The whole cowardly act never works as it can't sustain heat. As stale as Sheamus/Del Rio is right now, Orton tapping was the correct booking decision. A fourth player should have been added to the mix (this is where Barrett would have returned) so that it still remains a triple threat with Orton out of the mix.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Del Rio should win the world title with eve as the Special Guest Referee at Night of Champions 2012.

Booker T should turn heel on smackdown next week and Booker T name eve as the Special Guest Referee for the world title match at Night of Champions 2012.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

This SD sounds like utter shit apart from the Ziggler vs Sheamus and Orton vs ADR matches, which we have seen a gazillion times already.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

More Sheamus vs Del Rio???? Oh please tell me when that match takes place so I can make sure my eyes are nowhere near that snooze fest.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



CaptainObvious said:


> You're right, maybe he should follow your suggestion and go to TNA or retire and become a backstage agent. Because that'll really help him get seen. :no:
> 
> In reality, Christian isn't on camera this week because he doesn't have a feud. If he showed up, he'd just job to anyone available which would just do damage to his face character as the more times he jobs, the less he'll be able to put over someone. Next week, he'll be paired up with a heel and start a feud. Otunga just returned. Big Show is directionless. Cesaro/Sandow can't sustain their current feuds. There's plenty of options and I just named a few. This week was used to wrap up storylines and Christian already wrapped up his.
> 
> It's just like Rhodes when people wondered what happened to him and I wrote that we just have to be patient. What happened? Rhodes got put into a feud with Sin Cara. He was just waiting his turn. Christian is now waiting his turn.


Two weeks ago they had Christian beat the current U.S. Champion and get attacked by him afterward. What was the point? Rather than wrap up Cesaro-Santino tonight and have Christian challenge Cesaro at NoC, it's continuing and it looks like Santino will be getting his rematch at the PPV. Christian lost his program with Miz to Rey and now a logical program with Cesaro in favor of a comedy jobber. I expect Christian to be gone whenever his contract is up.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping makes me realize that Sheamus isn't losing the belt anytime soon.. Shit sucks.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

What the Orton tapped to the cross arm breaker?? Guess he's still being punished


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks like a pretty entertaining Smackdown. I'll definitely watch this.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

ORTON TAPPED? Jesus, I know it's a part of punishing the guy but LMAO. It's hilarious. Jesus fuck I'm dying of laughter.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *WWE Tag Team champipns Kofi Kingston & R-Truth vs. Epico and Primo. Challengers get upper hands on Kofi. He plays Ricky Morton before making hot tag to R-Truth. Ron goes for his finisher. All four brawl. Truth finally gets the pin. Champs and the Prime Time Players, who were at ringside, jaw back and forth.
> 
> *Backstage, Booker T and Teddy Long go over the Tag Team situation trying to decide who deserves the next title shot. Eve Torres shows up with a listing of won/loss records and shows Booker she has organized his schedule. Booker praises her and she blows off Teddy.


Fatal Four way at NoC? - :cool2
Fatal Four way Ladder match at NoC? - :mark:
Fatal Four way TLC match at NoC? - :faint:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



SteenIsGod said:


> ORTON TAPPED? Jesus, I know it's a part of punishing the guy but LMAO. It's hilarious. Jesus fuck I'm dying of laughter.


Your sig made that comment better, damn tapping to current Sheamus ppv bitch...I think Orton just lose his Golden Boy status.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

:lmao Holy shit...Orton tapped?

I've hated Orton's face character for a long time now, but I'm so sick of Sheamus right now that I'd take ANYONE else(other than the kiddy bullshit like Santino/Brodus etc) as champ. 

Sucks that we have to sit through ANOTHER month of Del Rio/Sheamus.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



CaptainObvious said:


> Cesaro is feuding with a hand puppet that wants revenge. I'm not sure why creative thought that this was a good idea but it's not. It's childish and it isn't going to get Cesaro over. Cesaro needs to break away from Santino and find a solid face to feud with. Cesaro can be a major heel and potentially get more heat than even Sandow. But it won't happen with the direction Cesaro is going.


how many times will people moan about the same thing.. its a PG show largely aimed at kids. we arnt the target audience or the ones who are bringing in the money.
its redundant to argue such things.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> *The best case scenario would be
> -Randy vs Ziggie. Randy wins the briefcase
> -Sheamo vs del Rio(falls count anywhere). del Rio wins, RKO out of nowhere, cash in, Randy WHChamp*


:lmao That's actually the worst case scenario.


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped? Nice. I can't miss this Smackdown


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Fuck, Vince _really _loves ADR, going over Orton clean, unbelievable. How many rematches is he going to get? It's not like the match is a big draw. 

The whole show just looks like another generic SD, creative on auto-pilot.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped? Ok, I CAN'T miss this. This is TOO good.

Never thought I'd see the day a face Orton tapped.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping is ridiculous. And why the fuck they want to do ANOTHER Sheamus/Del Rio? This program was dead 3 months ago. They're probably going to add Orton, my guess is that they're saving Orton/Sheamus for SVS and killing time until then.

Looks like a boring and bland SD, as usual. Besides Orton/Sheamus/Booker/Mysterio and from time to time Del Rio, nothing to watch there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping isn't ridiculous. It puts somebody over as legitimate, and Orton has peaked. He'll never get any bigger than he is now so there's no point in protecting him.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

This is clearly HHH wanting to take the focus off his tapping to Lesnar.

:hhh


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> This is clearly HHH wanting to take the focus off his tapping to Lesnar.
> 
> :hhh


HAHAHAHAHA OH THAT MAKES PERFECT SENSE rep to you


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

After these results nobody can ever use the 'SuperOrton' argument ever again. Top face taps clean. And with a history of shoulder injuries, Orton tapping is believable too. Now while I am pissed that WWE insist on dragging out this Sheamus/Del Rio feud, ADR will get a huge rub from such a win.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping on a smackdown to del taco boro is a travesty. When will WWE give up on Del Rio?? The guy is not going to become a star and is dragging the entire show down.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



MethHardy said:


> Orton tapping on a smackdown to del taco boro is a travesty. When will WWE give up on Del Rio?? The guy is not going to become a star and is dragging the entire show down.


Ironically, that was also true when Orton was the one beating everybody...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Soo Orton tapping is a draw for the IWC xD I don't remember so much people on the spoilers saying they wouldn't miss SD in a long time.



Quasi Juice said:


> Fuck, Vince _really _loves ADR, going over Orton clean, unbelievable. How many rematches is he going to get? It's not like the match is a big draw.
> 
> The whole show just looks like another generic SD, creative on auto-pilot.


If he really loved him a lot he would made Sheamus tap at summerslam this is more about putting Orton on his place after failed to Vince and at the same time elevating Sheamus the one that tanks ADR armbars like nothing.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ironically, that was also true when Orton was the one beating everybody...


Orton peaked but he's over and is still a star unlike Del Rio. Del Rio will never be over or put asses in seats or sell merch.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



MethHardy said:


> Orton tapping on a smackdown to* del taco boro* is a travesty. When will WWE give up on Del Rio?? The guy is not going to become a star and is dragging the entire show down.


What kind of weakarse insult is that? Who would have the gall to bury WWE's sense of humour when people come up with equally terrible stuff like this?

Not sure how wise it is to have Del Rio make Orton tap on free television. I'll reserve judgement for now though and see where they go.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Mcintyre losing to that walking botch machine and orton tapping out to del rio... i can safely say this smackdown and superstars will suck hard.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

So what i gather from this Smackdown is

1) im going to have to put up with another Del Rio vs sheamus match. You know what i dont even mind their matches but it just has gone on for far too long now. As someone else said, either give Del Rio the belt or lets move on from this. Del Rio feuding with Rey would be more interesting to me right now and thats saying something.

2)No miz? guess the IC title doesnt matter and Santinos cobra being distracted by Aksana is more important. (long gone are the days of the ic titke feeling important around Codys waist)

3) Tags looking up!! These 4 teams could give us some really good matches, hoping for a ladders match at NOC please!! (would like Gabriel and Kidd in there though)

4) Ziggler doesnt get brogue kicked (yey) but gets RKOed (sigh)I guess we are maybe going to see the Orton vs Ziggler feud we were going to get prior to Randys 2nd strike. So how about the fact that Ziggler 'ended' Jerichos career, and we know that Randy is going off to film at the end of September. Therefore, Ziggler feuds with orton and at the end of the feud (NOC or the week after) Ziggler takes him out as well. Then he can brag that hes taken out 2 'legends' (where have we heard this before lol)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

*Orton tapped to Sheamus's bitch, ohh great !



fpalm*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Booker praises her and she blows off Teddy.


:jesse


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped? I'm surprised at that. I guess we're getting a 4 way at NOC them. I'm alright with that so long as it isn't fucking Seamus/ADR again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapped out to Alberto? That's it. I'm permanently finished with Smackdown.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

orton del rio will be a great match if we get a long match.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



lisa12000 said:


> So what i gather from this Smackdown is
> 
> 1) im going to have to put up with another Del Rio vs sheamus match. You know what i dont even mind their matches but it just has gone on for far too long now. As someone else said, either give Del Rio the belt or lets move on from this. Del Rio feuding with Rey would be more interesting to me right now and thats saying something.
> 
> ...


The IC Title is a RAW belt now, the US Title on SD. Not that hard to get.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton got high. Its his second strike. He's unreliable. Him not being on Summerslam and tapping out to Del Rio clean is not surprising. He's going to be doing stuff like this more often from now on.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



jblvdx said:


> Orton got high. Its his second strike. He's unreliable. Him not being on Summerslam and tapping out to Del Rio clean is not surprising. He's going to be doing stuff like this more often from now on.


Yep, Orton is no longer the golden boy.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Quasi Juice said:


> The IC Title is a RAW belt now, the US Title on SD. Not that hard to get.


Wow no need to be so snarky. The fact is that all i am saying is that when Cody had the belt ON SMACKDOWN it felt important, as though it was a stepping stone to something better, a world title shot. now Smackdown is reduced to Cesaro and his awful gimmick (he deserves better) and a sock puppet being distracted by Aksana! i know what i would rather see!!! miz (and the IC title) or Cesaro and santino (with horny sock puppet) is that hard to get?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Quasi Juice said:


> The IC Title is a RAW belt now, the US Title on SD. Not that hard to get.


With the whole supershow concept, no one knows which title is in which show anymore.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton is going to get his win back, I'm sure it wasn't a clean win and there was some out for Orton there. Either way it was a ridiculous decision, funny WWE trying to sabotage their most over wrestler after he got one of the biggest reactions of the year a few days ago. It's just a teaser before the anticipated Orton/Sheamus match on a big PPV, Orton is the only one who will end Sheamus' run.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Del Rio is on a roll lately.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Rock316AE said:


> Orton is going to get his win back, I'm sure it wasn't a clean win and there was some out for Orton there. Either way it was a ridiculous decision, funny WWE trying to sabotage their most over wrestler after he got one of the biggest reactions of the year a few days ago. It's just a teaser before the anticipated Orton/Sheamus match on a big PPV, Orton is the only one who will end Sheamus' run.


He will someday, I think Orton-Barrett feud gonna happen soon or put Orton triple threat world title NoC match. Sheamus-Del Rio feud needs 2 end, gone boring


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping out to ADR is crazy. Really surprising win there. I'm hoping Orton gets involved back into a triple threat for NOC though. I _really_ do not want another Sheamus VS ADR singles match.



Rock316AE said:


> Orton is going to get his win back, I'm sure it wasn't a clean win and there was some out for Orton there. Either way it was a ridiculous decision, funny WWE trying to sabotage their most over wrestler after he got one of the biggest reactions of the year a few days ago. It's just a teaser before the anticipated Orton/Sheamus match on a big PPV, Orton is the only one who will end Sheamus' run.


Barrett was getting mega-heat before his damn theme change. I think Barrett might be the only way to let Ziggler cash in, as Orton surely won't turn heel yet.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Sheamus/Orton/Del Rio sounds mind-numbingly boring. 

Until JBL returns, color me uninterested.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



MethHardy said:


> Orton peaked but he's over and is still a star unlike Del Rio. Del Rio will never be over or put asses in seats or sell merch.


And as long as he's getting pushed, I couldn't give a shit. 8*D

Oh, and yeah, Orton really puts asses in seats. That's why half the arena had to be tarped off when he was champion.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Sheamus del rio again whats the point? del rio will never beat that great white bore! wade barrett please come back and save us from cena 2.0


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

If ADR has another match against Sheamus, he's gotta win it. They're not gonna have him lose 3 (if not 4) in a row.

Orton tapped. That's pretty strange to see.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Fire at Heart said:


> Sheamus del rio again whats the point? del rio will never beat that great white bore! wade barrett please come back and save us from cena 2.0


What hope does Barrett have if Vince won't even let Del Rio beat him? He's in love with Del Rio and hasn't given Barrett anything.

I agree with Todd, though. If they're gonna continue this feud, though, then Del Rio HAS to win the belt. They can't go any further with it.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



ToddTheBod said:


> If ADR has another match against Sheamus, he's gotta win it. They're not gonna have him lose 3 (if not 4) in a row.
> 
> Orton tapped. That's pretty strange to see.


what's the point if Ziggler comes out and wins the belt anyways?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What hope does Barrett have if Vince won't even let Del Rio beat him? He's in love with Del Rio and hasn't given Barrett anything.


Theirs still hope all be it Barrett wasn't pushed that much post nexus. However If he never got injured he would have won the money in the bank most likely, and even during his mini feud with sheamus many months ago he went over him 2 or 3 times. Everyone else has just jobbed to sheamus since his face turn.

Sheamus must have the worst title run ever approaching nearly 6 months and he's had only 2 feuds bryan and del rio god lord! zzzzzz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> Theirs still hope all be it Barrett wasn't pushed that much post nexus. However If he never got injured he would have won the money in the bank most likely, and even during his mini feud with sheamus many months ago he went over him 2 or 3 times.


He wouldn't have MITB, don't believe everything you read. The only choices for MITB to WWE were Cody or Ziggler. And yeah, he beat Sheamus (only once, by my count, and in a tables match, not by pinfall), but never for the title. He'll never actually win the title. It's like Hogan vs Piper. Yeah, Piper can beat him but never when it actually MATTERS.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Sheamus vs del rio, triple h's buddy vs vince's favourite pet again? how many times do they have to do this feud to realise it sucks. The matches, the promos are both boring. The only way del rio is coming out on top is if ziggler cashes in on him straight after.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He wouldn't have MITB, don't believe everything you read. The only choices for MITB to WWE were Cody or Ziggler. And yeah, he beat Sheamus (only once, by my count, and in a tables match, not by pinfall), but never for the title. He'll never actually win the title. It's like Hogan vs Piper. Yeah, Piper can beat him but never when it actually MATTERS.


Just like Christian would never win the title? Yeah, right. Everyone knows that Barrett will become champion, it's obvious. You're just delusional.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Orton tapping is alright, Orton tapping to fucking Del Rios is ludicrous.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Jammy said:


> Orton tapping is alright, Orton tapping to fucking Del Rios is ludicrous.


The armbar? That's always been depicted and built up as an extremely dangerous move.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Vyed said:


> Orton nails a DDT and goes for the Predator Stomp. He goes for the RKO but Del Rio avoids it and locks on the cross armbreaker and Orton taps.


I said I won't watch WWE anymore but this is a thing I had to see.I waited too much time to see this guy tap out so I can't miss it.:gun:


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



-Skullbone- said:


> The armbar? That's always been depicted and built up as an extremely dangerous move.


No, I mean that Orton tapping is a big deal, it should be used with a star that needs such a win. Del Rio has already attained a level of credibility, I don't think he needs the win over Orton.

Obviously this will mean that Orton won't loose anything clean for a while now.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Rockstar said:


> Just like Christian would never win the title? Yeah, right. Everyone knows that Barrett will become champion, it's obvious. You're just delusional.


Christian won because of Edge's retirement/forcing out of WWE. It was just their moment. He lost it two days later, and only won 1 match by DQ. Although, he still won a title. It matters, but his booking was poor since Over the Limit 2011.

As for Barrett he *will* win the title eventually. But not without MITB in my opinion. The fact that he did not win the title after spearheading the biggest storyline in years(at that time) showed their faith. No-one except for Sheamus since rougly 2009/2008 has won a first time title without MITB. The ONLY chance is if Ziggler holds the title. However we will wait and see


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Jammy said:


> No, I mean that Orton tapping is a big deal, it should be used with a star that needs such a win. Del Rio has already attained a level of credibility, I don't think he needs the win over Orton.
> 
> Obviously this will mean that Orton won't loose anything clean for a while now.


Personally I would've liked to launch into a spiel as to why I reckon Del Rio is still a flaky main player at this point despite all the accolades he's been given. I won't do that now as I can't be assed. 

I will say this though, Del Rio has probably undergone the smoothest tenure in his career where he looks to have finally settled down as a heavily-featured heel (even if it's Smackdown). That's also in spite of losses to Sheamus. A tap out win over Orton props him up big time in my eyes, and hopefully in the eyes of others worried about this notion of 'credibility' (which I still maintain is just us pencil-neck geeks over-thinking the small things). I wonder how many casuals thought he could go toe-to-toe (kayfabe of course) with Orton though? That's your real indicator of credibility.

As for Orton himself? Who knows what will happen. The guy probably hasn't got all that long left and isn't a particularly trustworthy investment. This could be a permanently plotted position for him. That's not to say he won't be built as a commodity any more; just not at the position he once was I theorise.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



> *she blows off Teddy.*


:kanye2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Rock316AE said:


> Orton is going to get his win back, I'm sure it wasn't a clean win and there was some out for Orton there. *Either way it was a ridiculous decision*, funny WWE trying to sabotage their most over wrestler after he got one of the biggest reactions of the year a few days ago. It's just a teaser before the anticipated Orton/Sheamus match on a big PPV, Orton is the only one who will end Sheamus' run.


*It was, indeed.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I'm not sure if it's been posted, but apparently Cesaro got a new theme song of someone rapping in another language. So if you didn't like the last theme song, he's got a new one that fits his foreign gimmick better.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



CaptainObvious said:


> I'm not sure if it's been posted, but apparently Cesaro got a new theme song


All I needed to know.

*Thank god.*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Medo said:


> *It was, indeed.*


Orton is the #2 face of Smackdown. Del Rio is the #1 heel of Smackdown. It's the correct decision as Del Rio is higher up on the pecking order and Orton doesn't have any reason to get a legitimate title shot. Beating someone once without any momentum into a spot in a world title program is lazy booking and I'm glad they didn't go with the typical decision because he's Orton. The only reason why people should be surprised by this booking is because WWE actually built up a heel properly to give him momentum. This happens so rarely that people forget how important it is to actually build up credible top heels.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Rockstar said:


> Just like Christian would never win the title? Yeah, right. Everyone knows that Barrett will become champion, it's obvious. You're just delusional.


fpalm

How many times have I told you to stop that ridiculous argument? These situations have NOTHING to do with each other. Christian won the title because Edge got forced out of the company. It took THAT much just to get a 2 day title reign. Yeah, he was totally going to win it otherwise. 

Everyone knows Barrett will win, sure. Just like Kennedy, Carlito and MVP, right?


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

I don't know what makes you think Vince dislikes Barrett as much as he does Christian and others. He's big, he can talk, he got a series of return videos, and he's the most likely to end Sheamus' reign.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm
> 
> How many times have I told you to stop that ridiculous argument? These situations have NOTHING to do with each other. Christian won the title because Edge got forced out of the company. It took THAT much just to get a 2 day title reign. Yeah, he was totally going to win it otherwise.
> 
> Everyone knows Barrett will win, sure. Just like Kennedy, Carlito and MVP, right?


I guess you don't remember Christian's second world title reign? And MVP, Carlito and Kennedy are different. Carlito and MVP mouthed off backstage and got in shit and Kennedy just sucked and couldn't stay healthy for more than a month. It seems as though Barrett doesn't have a problem with either of those things. 

Barrett will win and you'll be wrong. Again.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

WTF. Del Rio is the contender AGAIN?? Get this guy of my computer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton tapped? Ok, I CAN'T miss this. This is TOO good.
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day a face Orton tapped.


This. I HAVE to see it. When was the last time Orton tapped out? His feud with Cena in 2009? Even still, that's Cena who's the number one guy in the company. A heel making a top face submit is big news. I don't think this is WWE starting to book heels better as someone else mentioned, it's WWE booking Del Rio better and Del Rio only, Vince is obsessed with the guy if he's willing to put him over his golden boy Randy Orton.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Jammy said:


> Orton tapping is alright, Orton tapping to fucking Del Rios is ludicrous.


This. I mean, to Del Rio? Really? The obsessive over Del Rio boring, non over act is seriously stupid.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Nostalgia said:


> This. I HAVE to see it. When was the last time Orton tapped out? His feud with Cena in 2009? Even still, that's Cena who's the number one guy in the company. A heel making a top face submit is big news. *I don't think this is WWE starting to book heels better as someone else mentioned, it's WWE booking Del Rio better and Del Rio only*, Vince is obsessed with the guy if he's willing to put him over his golden boy Randy Orton.


Were going to have to see Night Of Champions for that aspect of heels other than Del Rio *Nostalgia*,(IE how Punk is booked),however I do believe you are correct. Just look at the run-down of Del Rio's career:

Royal Rumble winner
WM Title match
MITB winner
2 time WWE Champion

All in one year. Vince seems hell-bent on making him a big time guy. It is unsurprising though, he was a top face in mexico for roughly 10 years and appeals widely, along with Sin Cara/Mysterio to that market.

Orton tapping out is a wonder in itself, IIRC he has not tapped out since Cena made him. What I don't understand is why he suddenly gets this, after only making the likes of Santino tap? Should he not have worked his way up the foodchain more?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Yeah another shit show that I won't be watching.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It's so nuts to think that Del Rio has held the WWE Championship twice already. *Twice.*


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Nostalgia said:


> This. I HAVE to see it. When was the last time Orton tapped out? His feud with Cena in 2009? Even still, that's Cena who's the number one guy in the company. A heel making a top face submit is big news. I don't think this is WWE starting to book heels better as someone else mentioned, it's WWE booking Del Rio better and Del Rio only, Vince is obsessed with the guy if he's willing to put him over his golden boy Randy Orton.


The last time Orton tapped out not to a move Named the STF was in 2006 I believe to Kurt Angle. And back then, he was still an up and comer to a degree.

How many fucking times are we going to see Ziggler/Sheamus? Smackdown just rehashes the same matches over and over again. Ziggler/Sheamus, Orton/ADR, Orton/Bryan could've all been Main Event Caliber PPV Feuds but now, we've seen them in matches so many times that the effectiveness wears off. Expect the Same to Happen to Barrett/Sheamus.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



NearFall said:


> Were going to have to see Night Of Champions for that aspect of heels other than Del Rio *Nostalgia*,(IE how Punk is booked),however I do believe you are correct.


Well Punk's the number two guy in the company so his booking is always going to be good, but he won't be going over Cena clean at Night Of Champions and he definitely won't be making him submit, that's for sure.



NearFall said:


> Orton tapping out is a wonder in itself, IIRC he has not tapped out since Cena made him. What I don't understand is why he suddenly gets this, after only making the likes of Santino tap? Should he not have worked his way up the foodchain more?


Well he's made Santino tap a few times, Christian, Sin Cara etc.. Most midcarders. I think he should of made someone like Clay tap, he's a strong booked babyface, and it would be impressive to make a guy of that size tap out before moving onto Orton.



SteenIsGod said:


> The last time Orton tapped out not to a move Named the STF was in 2006 I believe to Kurt Angle. And back then, he was still an up and comer to a degree.
> 
> How many fucking times are we going to see Ziggler/Sheamus? Smackdown just rehashes the same matches over and over again. Ziggler/Sheamus, Orton/ADR, Orton/Bryan could've all been Main Event Caliber PPV Feuds but now, we've seen them in matches so many times that the effectiveness wears off. Expect the Same to Happen to Barrett/Sheamus.


Yes I was thinking of Angle when I made that post. And for the second half of your post, what do you expect with Smackdown booking? The show is more about having matches for the sake of having matches and not having storylines behind them. Most of time it's just pointless filler matches we've seen plenty of times before.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Nostalgia said:


> Well Punk's the number two guy in the company so his booking is always going to be good, but he won't be going over Cena clean at Night Of Champions and he definitely won't be making him submit, that's for sure.


Oh no, I know he won't be making him submit or winning cleanly. My point was basically he is going up against Cena. That will be the benchmark for their stance on heels, when the number 2 guy is heel. We saw the clusterfuck wins Orton got in 2009(SummerSlam lol), hopefully Punk, if he does go over, gets slightly more convincing victories.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Rockstar said:


> I guess you don't remember Christian's second world title reign? And MVP, Carlito and Kennedy are different. Carlito and MVP mouthed off backstage and got in shit and Kennedy just sucked and couldn't stay healthy for more than a month. It seems as though Barrett doesn't have a problem with either of those things.
> 
> Barrett will win and you'll be wrong. Again.


You mean that 28 day fluke that he got by winning the title on a DQ that had only happened after Vince was forced to give him the title in the first place, and the only reason it happened was to extend the amount of times Orton buried him and to win the title an extra time? That clearly wasn't done for his benefit.

No, they aren't different. They're all 3 guys who everybody guaranteed would be champion and it didn't happen. MVP never mouthed off to anyone that I can recall, either. Carlito and Kennedy had problems but it just goes to show that nothing is a guarantee like you think it is. And he's going to have a problem with injuries, this was just the first step. It's inevitable. 

He's not gonna win because Vince is a racist. Name me any other English world champion in WWE history and I might believe you. Oh wait, you can't, because there's never been one. I think 30 years of him running the WWE is a pretty good indication that it's not going to happen. His ship has sailed, the Nexus angle was the time they would have done it and they didn't.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No Sandow + No Barrett = No Watch.

EDIT - I'll probably catch the main event on youtube, just to see Randall tap to a far superior talent.

It's gotten to the point where I have absolutely no desire to see the upcoming Sheamus/Ziggler World Title program, they have given that motherfucker away for free so many damn times, I'm bored of it before it's even started.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not gonna win because Vince is a racist.


Do you actually believe the tripe you say?

We're subdividing race by country now? Vince has given his major titles to a Canadian, a Samoan, an African American, a Frenchman, a man from outer space, a Mexican and an Indian. Hell, his current World Heavyweight Champion is BRITISH. So he's prejudiced against English accents, but not Irish accents? What the fuck can you possibly be talking about?

It's not the man's job to spread his title around to every nationality on the planet. The only border the dude cares about is the one around a dollar bill. 

Your _everyone is against me_, conspiracy theory persona is bordering on the ridiculous.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Stanford said:


> Hell, his current World Heavyweight Champion is BRITISH.


Actually Sheamus is from Dublin Ireland which is not apart of Britain. Only northern Ireland is a part of Britain.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Nostalgia said:


> Actually Sheamus is from Dublin Ireland which is not apart of Britain. Only northern Ireland is a part of Britain.


Ah! You are correct my pal.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

Edit: Someone beat me to it, but yeah, WWE is becoming quite multicultural so that's cool.

Anyway, the tag team division gets some attention. Good times. Didn't even think WWE cared about the Usos that much considering they're losing on NXT.

Also this is just the never ending feud: It's the unstoppable force of HHH's work-out buddy going up against the imovable object of Vince's favourite. Ziggler and Barret have a lot of responsibility as the guys who can break it up. At least Del Rio is being better booked now.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Gimmicky said:


> Edit: Someone beat me to it, but yeah, WWE is becoming quite multicultural so that's cool.
> 
> Anyway, the tag team division gets some attention. Good times. Didn't even think WWE cared about the Usos that much considering they're losing on NXT.
> 
> Also this is just the never ending feud: It's the unstoppable force of HHH's work-out buddy going up against the imovable object of Vince's favourite. Ziggler and Barret have a lot of responsibility as the guys who can break it up. At least Del Rio is being better booked now.


If the WWE was as multicultural as you think the man in your sig would have been WWE Champion by now, having a guy THAT over and not giving him the belt is insane, I think we all know why he didn't get it though....

Hell, he's still over as fuck even now, despite being in midcard/tag team purgatory for almost 3 years.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought Del Rio looked to be a much more credible threat at SummerSlam. It seemed possible that he may actually win the belt. It took a screwy finish (a heel thing to do) for Sheamus to win. At least I take him much more seriously than I did at the beginning of this feud. That's a good thing, right?

All of that said, they should probably tack a stipulation to this go-around - something to the extent of Del Rio gets to choose the referee (since he didn't think the SS ref was competent, and he'll likely choose Ricardo), but if he loses, he can't challenge Sheamus again as long as Sheamus is champ.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Stanford said:


> Do you actually believe the tripe you say?
> 
> We're subdividing race by country now? Vince has given his major titles to a Canadian, a Samoan, an African American, *a Frenchman, a man from outer space*, a Mexican and an Indian. Hell, his current World Heavyweight Champion is BRITISH. So he's prejudiced against English accents, but not Irish accents? What the fuck can you possibly be talking about?
> 
> ...


? 

No Frenchman has ever been world champion (the IC title is NOT a major title) and I don't know who the fuck you're talking about with the space thing. The only person I know of billed from outer space is Konnan under the Max Moon character and he never won any title under Vince. And you obviously don't know much about the UK because Ireland isn't part of it. Of course he's not prejudiced against the Irish, because his family is Irish. If you don't know history, England and Ireland don't have the best relationship.

Oh yeah, he only cares about the dollar bill. Because Del Rio has drawn SOOOOOOOOOOO much money for him? In fact, he's so big the fans can't even bother to realize he exists. That's why he can win the belt any time he wants and Barrett couldn't get it when he was doing the Nexus angle and got more heat than anyone in the company. That's why Jack Swagger, a guy who's drawn nothing is a former WHC and he isn't. Wake up. If Barrett was anything other than English, he'd have as many credits to his name as Sheamus does.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Hell, he's still over as fuck even now, despite being in midcard/tag team purgatory for almost 3 years.


No he's still over, you blow this whole ''over as fuck'' thing out of proportion. His pops aren't nearly as big as they used to be, but they're still there, same with Santino, Santino's not getting the same level of reaction as he was around Royal Rumble/Elimination Chamber time.

Some will say it's impressive he's still over, despite being stuck in the midcard for ever, but he's always been popular with the young audience and that hasn't changed because he hasn't had any character development in years.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No Frenchman has ever been world champion (the IC title is NOT a major title) and I don't know who the fuck you're talking about with the space thing.


Andre! And Warrior could not have been of this earth. That part was a joke though. Wink.




> And you obviously don't know much about the UK because Ireland isn't part of it. Of course he's not prejudiced against the Irish, because his family is Irish. If you don't know history, England and Ireland don't have the best relationship.


So Vince doesn't push English wrestlers because of a historical feud between the English and the Irish, despite the fact that he's never lived in Ireland, didn't meet his Irish (who also never lived in Ireland) father until he was 12 years old, and was raised by a mother with the name of "Askew", a strangely English sounding name.



> Oh yeah, he only cares about the dollar bill.


How silly of me. I mean, he only cares about holding the English down. 
That seems a lot more reasonable.



> Wake up.


Wake up woite papple!


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*

When are people going to learn to stop arguing with Tyrion about Wade Barrett? Tyrion has made his stance clear - he'll believe it when he sees it. If (and when) Wade wins the big one he won't care that he's been proven wrong because he'll be basking in the joy of seeing a wrestler he's a huge fan of hold the belt above his head. He has cleverly placed himself in a win/win situation. If Wade wins a major title - great! If not - told ya so! 

Personally I have faith that Wade will get the title run he deserves, and once he's given the ball he'll run with it. I'm actually glad he didn't get the belt during the Nexus days because it makes his inevitable moment of glory that much sweeter.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they treating the Cobra like he is an actual character or are they going the Al Snow & Head route with it? I'm confused.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I guess Orton is getting 'slightly' punished for his wellness policy failing


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Think he's gonna be taking time off to film a movie soon. Not sure why they brought him back if he's just going to take more time off.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> He has cleverly placed himself in a win/win situation. If Wade wins a major title - great! If not - told ya so!


LOL, genius. From now on I'm just going to argue vehemently against everything in want in life so I can brag about being _right_ when shit doesn't go my way. 

That's not being clever, that's being a cynical douche; and delusional. 

And by the way, if Wade doesn't win a major title, that doesn't make Vince a racist. That's loon logic.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Stanford said:


> LOL, genius. *From now on I'm just going to argue vehemently against everything in want in life so I can brag about being right when shit doesn't go my way*.
> 
> That's not being clever, that's being a cynical douche; and delusional.
> 
> And by the way, if Wade doesn't win a major title, that doesn't make Vince a racist. That's loon logic.


I agree that it doesn't make Vince a racist. All I'm saying is that you're arguing with a brick wall. There are no words you can type that will alter Tyrion's position. It's your prerogative to dismiss him as a cynical, delusional douche but you should keep in mind that we're discussing professional wrestling, an escapist outlet for most of us. It's not a philosophical template for how to live our lives.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Tag team division still getting some good attention Usos could be closing in. Hoping Antonio can hurry up and move on from santino already.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> There are no words you can type that will alter Tyrion's position.


I realize that. But I think _x is a racist_ is something that should be challenged when _x_ isn't there to around to make a case for themselves. It's a pretty hefty claim.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Stanford said:


> I realize that. But I think _x is a racist_ is something that should be challenged when _x_ isn't there to around to make a case for themselves. It's a pretty hefty claim.


Point taken. But in this case _x_ is Vince McMahon, who clearly doesn't give a flying forearm fuck about the opinions of Wrestling Forum posters and he certainly doesn't need anyone to defend him. Still, you're right - bullshit needs to be called out.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ? No Frenchman has ever been world champion


Yep and no canadian has ever spoken french... Oh wait!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Stanford said:


> Andre! And Warrior could not have been of this earth. That part was a joke though. Wink.


Oh, right, for 45 seconds. How could I have ever forgotten that memorable reign. ~_~



> So Vince doesn't push English wrestlers because of a historical feud between the English and the Irish, despite the fact that he's never lived in Ireland, didn't meet his Irish (who also never lived in Ireland) father until he was 12 years old, and was raised by a mother with the name of "Askew", a strangely English sounding name.


Knowing how crazy everyone who's worked with him says he is, that sounds about right.



> And by the way, if Wade doesn't win a major title, that doesn't make Vince a racist. That's loon logic.


Then why else wouldn't he? You actually think there's a good reason for him not to? He's practically the living archetype of what WWE expects a top heel to be.



> Yep and no canadian has ever spoken french... Oh wait!


I guess Antonio Cesaro is French too since he can speak it....oh wait. 

Being able to speak a language doesn't make you part of that race.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Well if Vince enters an I like black ppl mode, Wade might aswell retire. Him and Alicia being together would not sit well... Only hope is that Sheamus crosses HHH the wrong way and Wade becomes the new workout budy or if wade gets a tan and changes his name Camina Barretto, caminar means wade in spanish.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, right, for 45 seconds. How could I have ever forgotten that memorable reign. ~_~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when British and French are races?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

yay for complaining about sandow being on suprstars!...


----------



## robass83 (Dec 18, 2011)

Orton lost clean to Del Rio ? Tapped out? LOL


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Since when British and French are races?


ethnicity then. We all happy now.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks like Del Rio will win the title at NoC. It is rare a third meeting between two stars doesn't result in the weaker of the two finally going over. Wasn't there dirtsheet reports in the spring saying he was heading for a major push and world title reign later in the year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks like a decent show to be honest.

I liked the sound of the ending between ADR, Sheamus, Ziggler and Orton. Ziggler and Orton could be the next feud we see and it was an interesting (but refreshing) choice to have Orton tap out to ADR.

I can't remember the last time Orton tapped? When he was a heel probably.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Orton tapping to Del Rio? Do they seriously think that making the most over guy on the roster tap out to the least over guy is gonna help get him over? Typical Vince fpalm


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, right, for 45 seconds. How could I have ever forgotten that memorable reign. ~_~


It wasn't a crucial part of my post. I can go delete it, with the outer space comment, if it makes you feel better.



> Knowing how crazy everyone who's worked with him says he is, that sounds about right.


You could accuse him of anything and support it with _that_ evidence. 



> You actually think there's a good reason for him not to?


That's not for me to say. I mean, I can give an opinion on the guy, but that's not to say it's the right opinion. Vince and the booking staff apparently aren't as high on him as you, or don't feel like he's ready to hold a major title. You can say he's wrong, and you have the right to do so. But to say he's _racist_ is a huge leap. 

And for what it's worth, race doesn't exist in humans anyway; at least not in any way of consequence. The average distance between one human being and all other is negligible. It's lower than every other species of animal. Race is used largely to separate peoples with different physical characteristics, and even that is ridiculous. It's especially ridiculous to say that an English guy and an Irish guy are of a different race.

So let's stop using the word _racist_ here. It's weird.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guess Antonio Cesaro is French too since he can speak it....oh wait.
> 
> Being able to speak a language doesn't make you part of that race.


It was only sarcasm because you are canadian (and I'm sure you don't speak a word of french, n'est-ce pas?)... I could have told about anything else just to highline the fact you forgot André was WWF champion.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Zeppex said:


> ethnicity then. We all happy now.


More like Nationality.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

If anything played a factor in Barrett's brief "demise" it was his inability to work a main-event match. It seems unlikely that his push was derailed because of some ancestral vendetta Vince has against the English. Why bother putting Barrett on TV in the first place if Vince has Anglophobia? Why put the guy in World title feuds on PPV against Cena & Orton? 

Barrett was killing it on the mic, getting major heat from audiences everywhere, and quickly establishing himself as the top heel. Then he wrestled a couple of PPV main-events. Shortly after, he was written off of TV, kicked out of Nexus, shipped to Smackdown, and saddled with The Corre. That chain of events suggests that something went wrong, and if I was to speculate, I would suggest that the WWE saw something that needed a lot of work. 

Say what you will about WWE's priorities, but you'll rarely see a permanent main-eventer that can't work a match. Orton, Punk, Cena, Show, Bryan, Mysterio, Henry, Del Rio, (and to a lesser extent) Sheamus. Those are some talented main-event wrestlers. Even The Miz was a league above Barrett at the time. 

You'll get the odd exception (usually a giant or a crackhead), and given the circumstances Barrett probably deserved better (if only to continue the Nexus storyline), but it is what it is. Barrett's time will come - and if not, I'm sure we'll all live. Far greater talents were dealt much shittier hands than Wade.



thesukh03 said:


> Orton tapping to Del Rio? Do they seriously think that making the most over guy on the roster tap out to the least over guy is gonna help get him over? Typical Vince fpalm


"Typical Vince" is right, because that's exactly what he did with Orton.

Some people seem to forget that Orton was Del Rio before Del Rio was ever Del Rio. He was just fortunate to arrive before booking went to shit, and at a time when the roster was incredibly strong. Orton was SHOVED for YEARS before he ever truly got over.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Orton tapping out? I might actually watch it this time.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> "Typical Vince" is right, because that's exactly what he did with Orton.
> 
> Some people seem to forget that Orton was Del Rio before Del Rio was ever Del Rio. He was just fortunate to arrive before booking went to shit, and at a time when the roster was incredibly strong. Orton was SHOVED for YEARS before he ever truly got over.


Except your comparing one of the biggest stars in the last decade along with Cena, Batista and Lesnar to a mediocre and default choice in the worst roster of all time. If your going preciously based on 2004? Valid argument except Orton was only given the push so early because of Lesnar leaving and Vince wanting to find a replace for the youngest WWE/World heavyweight title holder of all time while Orton would also drop the title back to HHH a month later.

Besides Orton hadn't peaked yet back then and was booked to lose in feuds against Taker, Hogan and HHH while Del Rio debuted in a main event feud with Mysterio and went over clean in his FIRST match, won the Royal Rumble, was put in a Smackdown! main event program for Wreslemania (despite curtain jerking) and won the WWE title twice and not a single fuck was given. Difference between them was that Orton back then still hadn't peaked and was only 24 when he won his first world title while Del Rio is in his thirtys and is already in his prime and won't go any further since he plans not to stick around with his age


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Bcuz back then Vince had the biggest hard on known to mankind for Orton. And then Cena happened, and he became the face of the company, Vince had envisioned Orton to be.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

thesukh03 said:


> Del Rio is in his thirtys and is already in his prime and won't go any further since *he plans not to stick around with his age*


I like ADR but that makes me happy I would be sick of him if he was pushed almost a decade like Orton/Cena.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You mean that 28 day fluke that he got by winning the title on a DQ that had only happened after Vince was forced to give him the title in the first place, and the only reason it happened was to extend the amount of times Orton buried him and to win the title an extra time? That clearly wasn't done for his benefit.
> 
> No, they aren't different. They're all 3 guys who everybody guaranteed would be champion and it didn't happen. MVP never mouthed off to anyone that I can recall, either. Carlito and Kennedy had problems but it just goes to show that nothing is a guarantee like you think it is. And he's going to have a problem with injuries, this was just the first step. It's inevitable.
> 
> He's not gonna win because Vince is a racist. Name me any other English world champion in WWE history and I might believe you. Oh wait, you can't, because there's never been one. I think 30 years of him running the WWE is a pretty good indication that it's not going to happen. His ship has sailed, the Nexus angle was the time they would have done it and they didn't.


There's no such thing as "Fluke victories", news flash, everything is planned. And yes, MVP did mouth off, a lot. I follow him on twitter and he has mentioned that he mouthed off backstage and got himself in the dog house. And no, Barrett becoming world champ is not guaranteed but I'm sure WWE has plans to make him world champ eventually and if he doesn't mouth off, continue to get injured or break the wellness policy, I bet they'll go through with those plans.

And English isn't a race, genius. Barrett is Caucasian, that is his race. Vince is also Caucasian.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 8/24/12 Spoilers, Ongoing*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then why else wouldn't he? You actually think there's a good reason for him not to? He's practically the living archetype of what WWE expects a top heel to be.


Maybe if Barrett didn't get owned by Big Show, he would have been in the main event by now. Besides, he's got a new gimmick. You should be happy.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Even if Barret was champion he would still be in the same spot he is in now.Ask Jack Swagger


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Jinder Mahal being a bitch as per. lulz.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

> Del Rio says he wants a rematch with Sheamus and calls Sheamus a cheater
> 
> 
> > OH FOR FUCK SAKE. ANOTHER FUCKING REMATCH?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So I take it Orton's roundabout "punishment for being suspended" has hit him twofold this week: missing Summerslam and tapping out to Del Rio. Now that this is out of the way, he can go film that movie. He'll probably still work Smackdowns on Tuesdays but shoot the movie and miss house shows during that period of time. Or maybe he'll actually miss Smackdowns, too?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Super Orton tapping? A heel looking strong?! What kind of wacky world is this?!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Super Orton tapping? A heel looking strong?! What kind of wacky world is this?!


Vince got into the mood this week following the Lesnar/Triple H finish at Summerslam, I suppose.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Super Orton tapping? A heel looking strong?! What kind of wacky world is this?!


You forgot faces acting like heels on Raw...


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Loved the excessive use of 'nailed' and 'nails' by the OP.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I really can't sit through another Sheamus/Del Rio match. Sadly we will see them face off at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

Why is Regal being shat on?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Did Cesaro have a new theme?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

My name is... Randy Orton. Girls get their panties wet while screaming.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Vince got into the mood this week following the Lesnar/Triple H finish at Summerslam, I suppose.


Maybe it's Triple H's impact being felt i.e. he's the one making heels look strong. After all Triple H was arguably the strongest booked heel of all time. Could be Triple H's philosophy beginning to tell.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Watching Orton Tap Out To Del Rio... A thing of beauty.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Those fake cash-ins by Ziggler are starting to look stupid. It shows what WWE thinks of him and he'll probably hold the world title for not even a month before he gets RKO'ed/Bro-kicked back into the midcard.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Can anyone still say Del Rio is good on the mic after this SD? Come on.

Sin Cara's lighting is horrible, why do they keep insisting on this? You know what's also horrible? Slater's finisher, if you can even call it a finisher  By the way, didn't Rhodes have this exact storyline with Mysterio?

Great to see the tag division is getting more attention these days and I like that they are incorporating more teams again, the Usos need more love.

Orton/ADR/Sheamus coming up it seems. Setting up a way for Sheamus to lose the World Title without getting pinned perhaps?  I can definitely see an Orton title win by pinning Del Rio.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Those fake cash-ins by Ziggler are starting to look stupid. *It shows what WWE thinks of him* and he'll probably hold the world title for not even a month before he gets RKO'ed/Bro-kicked back into the midcard.


Wow you seem to have exclusive informations. Explain me trollausorus rex how the fake cash-in which are parts of MITB holder gimmick show what WWE thinks of him (with an exclusive interview of McMahon made by you of course).


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Is it normal that we get these before the episode airs? I don't really follow Smackdown.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilwedpoFg8c


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

It airs in Australia before.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

Love Cesaro's new theme.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pasab said:


> Wow you seem to have exclusive informations. Explain me trollausorus rex how the fake cash-in which are parts of MITB holder gimmick show what WWE thinks of him (with an exclusive interview of McMahon made by you of course).


Losing almost every time he wrestles seems to indicate what WWE thinks of him pretty well, regardless of if he gets a quick world title reign or not, which pretty much anybody can get these days.

Orton tapping the fuck out to Del Rio and Del Rio laying out Sheamus = (Y). Highlight of the week.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Just watched the episode. While it was pretty good overall, they gave that whole Santino segment far too much time.

And the distracted cobra angle is horrible.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Eww, Ryback's piped in chants.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sin Cara lost to Heath Slater.:lol


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

WOW, awesome that ADR beat Orton clean with the Cross Armbreaker. Now hopefully ADR wins the next WHC match and becomes a 3x World Champ.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

What the fuck? A tag team feud? A tag team feud with FIVE TEAMS? You know HHH has to be behind this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> What the fuck? A tag team feud? A tag team feud with FIVE TEAMS? You know HHH has to be behind this.


who is the 5th team? I thought it was Only PTP, Kofi/Truth, Usos, & Primo/Epico


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How long has it been since a heel beat a top face by submission?


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Damn Del Rio owned that show. Glad to see him look this great. Hopefully he makes Sheamus tap out next.*


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> How long has it been since a heel beat a top face by submission?


Five nights ago - Lesnar vs Trips!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Losing almost every time he wrestles seems to indicate what WWE thinks of him pretty well, regardless of if he gets a quick world title reign or not, *which pretty much anybody can get these days*.


Except for Wade Barrett it seems, you already know what Vince thinks of him, right?! :lmao


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

This was an okay show this week but it had too much focus on the guest commentators. One of them completely ruined the one match. Overall, I think the show was skippable, but the full report with pics and quotes is here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/08/wwe-smackdown-8242012.html


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Sigh...

If Sandow were on SmackDown I'd actually watch it until he came on. Alas, I shall just read the spoilers.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Was it just me or was Vickie on commentary way to erotic sounding?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Del Rio BOSSED that show, I'd say give him the belt but I still have my hopes on Barrett taking it.

Sin Cara lost to Slater haha, that was a welcome surprise, didn't notice it in the spoilers.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Is me or Sheamus face looked like legit surprised when Orton tapped? like tap? wtf is that?



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton tapping the fuck out to Del Rio and Del Rio laying out Sheamus = (Y). Highlight of the week.


Indeed plus for me, Sin Cara,Santino, Jinder Mahal, Ziggler getting pwned made this the best SD of the year xD


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

:lmao Michael Cole puppy bark


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

"My name...Is Randy Orton!"

AND THE CROWD GOES WILDDD






fucking over.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't read spoilers so when Orton tapped out I was in complete shock.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio finally getting a clean win against a top guy is good enough for me to watch Smackdown and Orton tapping is a must see for me this week.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Just watched the end of that full episode vid. Liking this mean streak of Del Rio. Easily the most interested in him I've ever been (not saying much, but still).


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I just watched too and I can't believe that Del Rio won this match completely clean and made Randy Orton tap out. It felt to me like the direction they are going in is having Sheamus vs Del Rio and Ziggler against Randy Orton at Night Of Champions. I also feel Dolph will win at Night Of Champions and cash in to become the new champ, calling it now.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

YunisTaker said:


> *Damn Del Rio owned that show. Glad to see him look this great. Hopefully he makes Sheamus tap out next.*


Yes, but ADR is always great.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

JY57 said:


> who is the 5th team? I thought it was Only PTP, Kofi/Truth, Usos, & Primo/Epico


Looking at the backstage segment, it also includes Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pasab said:


> Except for Wade Barrett it seems, you already know what Vince thinks of him, right?! :lmao


Yes, except for Barrett. That's why I said "pretty much" anybody.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Yes, but ADR is always great.


*Yes yes you are absolutely right. But you already knew that.*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

More unhinged ADR please... He's actually showing some sort of character for a change...


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is it me or was ADR on fire on the mic... I was entertained. LOL calling Booker T a criminal was funny cuz Booker T served time in jail.


----------



## **Skye**Blue (Jan 24, 2008)

Zeppex said:


> Is it me or was ADR on fire on the mic... I was entertained. LOL calling Booker T a criminal was funny cuz Booker T served time in jail.


Agreed. I think he was awesome tonight! I really enjoyed that segment.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fox is jobbing to Layla lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Why is Fox still employed?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

ADR needs to keep interacting with the crowds more often all the times he does he gets good reaction from them...the promo script was so so but he delivered well.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

recapssss


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

with time and if handled right, ziggler could become a modern 'macho man'
great seller, plays the coward well, makes everyone look good, can stay credible even if losing, great chemitry with manager...

(i dont say this lightly as macho is my all time favorite)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fail Marella just fail. Never screw up a iconic quote from Rocky.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha at PTP and Cole.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

crofl Titus O Niel doing booker t on commentary was classic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JY57 said:


> Why is Fox still employed?


Coke is a hell of a drug


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice backstage segment with the tag team division


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

What did I miss I stopped watching after a movie trailer then came to see some tag teams brawling?


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

SideTableDrawer said:


> What did I miss I stopped watching after a movie trailer then came to see some tag teams brawling?


kofi/truth were doing a promo after the win about the tag team competition ... ptp usos primo/epico justin gabriel/ tyson kidd all said they deserve the tag title shot


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

pushJTG said:


> crofl Titus O Niel doing booker t on commentary was classic


*He sounded just like him and Cole trying to do the bark:lmao*


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

pushJTG said:


> kofi/truth were doing a promo after the win about the tag team competition ... ptp usos primo/epico justin gabriel/ tyson kidd all said they deserve the tag title shot


Thank you kindly.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Del Rio gets ANOTHER shot?! This is ridiculous. Give someone else a chance.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Matches were too short. I'm doubly annoyed that the stupid HHH recap segment toward the end of the show was longer than five individual Smackdown matches this week. Chronic pandering to HHH is the single worst part of the WWE these days. 

Otherwise, segments were good. Titus had a career night. Commentary tonight was far better than usual, mainly because everyone has more personality than Josh.


----------



## MethHardy (Jul 6, 2012)

Tag teams were highlight of the night imo. Prime time players are way better off without that AW guy. He just held them back and stole hte spotlight. They are both already charismatic and don't need him.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Del Rio gets ANOTHER shot?! This is ridiculous. Give someone else a chance.


Nope. I think Del Rio should get ONE MORE MATCH. 8*D


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

PTP need dem belts, that bark that titus does is the most awesome thing I've heard in a long time lol


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

PTP are truly growing on me... I didn't think I'd ever say this, but I'm glad Randy Orton is back!


WWE Friday Night Smackdown 8/24 FULL review


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Good lord, Del Rio/Sheamus again? And they wonder why no one watches SD anymore. They're matches haven't even been great. Good, but nothing out of the ordinary. I like both of them, but they really need to stop beating a dead horse.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow. I'm really surprised Orton actually lost cleanly to Rio. That's amazing. That just does not happen to tier-1 wrestlers.... EVER! I loved it. Make things feel more sport-like. None of that, oh if he loses clean it makes him look bad. Rio was just the better man that day. If this happened more it would make matches sooooooooo much more enjoyable cause you couldn't then just bet on who's the top face of the two and not see stupid interferences. IT creates rivalries too.

That was awesome. Hope this is the start of a trend. Maybe..... We'll even see John Cena lose cleanly for once by someone other than the Rock!! lol


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Apollosol said:


> Wow. I'm really surprised Orton actually lost cleanly to Rio. That's amazing. That just does not happen to tier-1 wrestlers.... EVER! I loved it. Make things feel more sport-like. None of that, oh if he loses clean it makes him look bad. Rio was just the better man that day. If this happened more it would make matches sooooooooo much more enjoyable cause you couldn't then just bet on who's the top face of the two and not see stupid interferences. IT creates rivalries too.
> 
> That was awesome. Hope this is the start of a trend.* Maybe..... We'll even see John Cena lose cleanly for once by someone other than the Rock!! lol*


Calm down dude, don't go getting your hopes up.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Kaitlyn was the worst on commentary....wow


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Del Rio gets ANOTHER shot?! This is ridiculous. Give someone else a chance.


Nope, ADR needs to be WHC. 

If you're talking about Title matches, look at the 895489352 Title matches Cena has had since 2005.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

That Santino promo was fucking awful.


----------



## ogorodnikov (Jun 18, 2012)

they can actually make Del Rio look great if he beats Sheamus, preferably by tapout since Sheamus' left arm has been struck over 500 times in the last 2 months. but he'll superman his way to yet another win over ADR.


----------



## Cross Fire (Aug 24, 2012)

A great Smackdown overall. PTP were class on commentary.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

I still can't believe that ADR won clean( and by submission). It's a huge moment in ADR career. 
The 10 last minutes of smackdown were fucking awesome. Good match, shocking victory, brawl between sheamus and ADR, Sheamus is destroyed, Ziggler comes out and BAM RKO! New feud. Awesome


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I was shocked for a good two minutes after Orton tapped and lost clean, just sat there with the same expression for 120 seconds, didn't expect that at all.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Orton lost clean and he lost clean by tapping out. Big moment for ADR.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> I was shocked for a good two minutes after Orton tapped and lost clean, just sat there with the same expression for 120 seconds, didn't expect that at all.


So you pretty much did exactly the same thing as Sheamus did then?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Alberto winning the Title at NOC is now more than clear.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Gave it a watch. 2 things: Firstly, Rhodes/Sin Cara is really starting to pick up which is a good thing. However, I still maintain WWE really need to come up with a better premise for the feud than 'you're ugly'. It's not like Rhodes has 'Dashing' in front of his name anymore. It should be something like he resents people who wear masks because they hide their true selves like he did in 2011. 

ADR going over Orton by having him tap, plus Sheamus' reaction was top notch. I'm not a Del Rio fan and I don't think he should be getting pushed to the degree he has but you can't argue that wasn't a shocking ending and it was a great clean win for a heel and Orton got his credibility back with an RKO to Dolph. Simple.


----------



## sliplink (May 30, 2011)

Smackdown picked up a bit this week. I mean, everyone is somehow bitching about no midcard feuds. Tonight, every match felt like having a purpose (even the divas match to some sort with the guest commentating).

Now we have:

- Rhodes vs. Sin Cara
- Ryback vs. Mahal (probably was the end tonight)
- Layla vs. Kaitlyn (I expect some screwy finish at NoC which leads to a heel turn by one of them)
- Cesaro vs. Santino (Maybe, just MAYBE, the cobra will be dropped, because it hinders Santino in matches *fingers crossed)
- Tag-Team turmoil
- Del Rio vs. Sheamus, with Del Rio finally looking like a thread.
- Topped with the omnipresent possible Ziggler-Cash-In

Liked this weeks show. Was imo better than Raw this week.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Alberto winning the Title at NOC is now more than clear.


Hopefully, yes.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

If Alberto wins, that means we will get ADR/SHEAMUS AGAIN. Please, god help us all, not again after NOC. This feud is unbearable, I like Both Guys but this feud is absolutely TERRIBLE. If ADR won then this would be a 6 month feud with absolutely no heat at all the entire time.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Wait, Heath Slater pinned Sin Cara? :lol

The One Man Win Streak, Baby!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Wait, Heath Slater pinned Sin Cara? :lol
> 
> The One Man Win Streak, Baby!


That's what happens when Sin Cara gets his mask turned around by Cody Rhodes.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Alberto winning the Title at NOC is now more than clear.


I think Sheamus will keep the WHC, simply because Ziggler has the MITB


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

the frenchise said:


> I still can't believe that ADR won clean( and by submission). It's a huge moment in ADR career.
> The 10 last minutes of smackdown were fucking awesome. Good match, shocking victory, brawl between sheamus and ADR, Sheamus is destroyed, Ziggler comes out and BAM RKO! New feud. Awesome


ADR/Orton was one of the matches planned for WM before Del Rio got injured.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

That Santino cobra segment was awful.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just watching Smackdown...did I just see five tag teams in one segment? I didn't know five tag teams existed in the WWE...Good to see so many being featured and possibly the start of a new tag division. I love the Kidd/Gabriel team, both guys are underused and they will be so exciting as a tag team, hopefully they go somewhere.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Orton tapped out CLEAN and almost immediately. That was some funny ass shit. Wasn't expecting to see it go down like that. LOL!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Young and Titus were gold on commentary, fun match, keep the tag division strong. As already said, Orton tapping clean was a bit of a shocker, and the RKO to Ziggles was LOLz gotta feeling Ziggles will cash in successfully very soon.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

Prime Time Players are the best things on Smackdown, They have the most charisma on the entire roster, I'm not even kidding.

Hope they get a run with the titles soon.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

ADR was amazing this smackdown, i liked a lot the opening segment, and how ADR can run out and talk the way he want in spanish even if its not PG, because for me the "Hay va el perro campesino a abrir el hocico",


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown "Likes"
-ADR continues to shine in his promos and I really like this new attitude he is sporting. It's different watching him on Smackdown compared to his run on RAW.

-Heath Slater getting the win over Sin Cara. 

-Nice match between Sheamus/Dolph Ziggler and the DQ finish allows him to toy with Sheamus for the future.

-Antonio Cesaro taking out Santino.

-Prime Time Players on commentary. They were funny to listen to. I'm really liking these guys.

-ADR making Randy Orton tap out!!!! Talk about a clean victory.

"Dislikes"
-Kaitlyn on commentary. It was kinda boring. Lol...

-Cody's feud with Sin "Botch" Cara kinda sucks because he can't speak English. It's hard to get into this feud.

-Jinder Mahal being the latest victim of Ryback. 

-The super push of Sheamus right now. I don't see him losing at all.

-No Daniel Bryan!!!!! No! No! No! No! No!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't know why WWE is hyping a Cesaro/Santino rematch when the match was on a pre-show on the previous show. It should be Christian in that position but of course they don't want to push him cause he has to appear at Bound for Glory.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting so sick of all the audience overdubs on SD, it's becoming unwatchable for me.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Better than Raw. Loved the ending. Not overly shocked Randy tapped, didn't he fail a wellness recently?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Smackdown any good this week? I've stopped watching it recently. May give it a watch before RAW if it's any good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jobberwacky said:


> Better than Raw. Loved the ending. Not overly shocked Randy tapped, didn't he fail a wellness recently?


Yes. But it's still Vince's golden boy, so it's shocking. Top faces don't tap out unless they're at legend status like Triple H and are almost done. It just doesn't happen.

Maybe less shocking since Del Rio seems like he's the other golden boy, but nevertheless.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. But it's still Vince's golden boy, so it's shocking. Top faces don't tap out unless they're at legend status like Triple H and are almost done. It just doesn't happen.
> 
> Maybe less shocking since Del Rio seems like he's the other golden boy, but nevertheless.


Orton nor ADR are Vince's golden boy. The only golden boy is Cena.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Still can't get over how great PTP was on both Commentary and in the backstage confrontation they had with Truth/Kofi. Titus IS DA MAN! 

And I agree with whomever said that this demonstrates just how bland and boring Josh Matthews is. 

PTP has charisma up in spades, yo! And Titus's Booker T imitation was amazing...


Oh and Darren Young calling Cole's hair "Nappy" was hilarious. Also reminded me of Imus and his "Nappy" comment that got him fired from WFAN but anyway.... 



P.S. Oh and I completely forgot about the USOS and Kidd/Gabriel. So maybe the WWE does have a Tag-team division. GIVE THEM PROMOS TO DO, VINCE! Make us fans CARE about the division again.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

RockCold said:


> Smackdown any good this week? I've stopped watching it recently. May give it a watch before RAW if it's any good.


This weeks SD was boring. I actually find the whole wwe boring the last few weeks....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Boring? I thought it was one of the best episodes of the year.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SD was actually a decent show this week and I rarely say it. Opening segment was good, Del Rio was great, Orton and Sheamus always had strong chemistry together, Booker was awesome as usual. He's doing a great job as a GM, perfect for him. Sheamus is a naturally likable guy, his character is probably him and you can see that in him in the way he talks naturally which is why he's getting over that big, . Orton/Del Rio was a great TV match and the clean tap out wasn't that bad as Orton sold it perfectly and the announcers talked about his shoulder surgeries in the past as an out for him. Overall, only Booker/Orton/Sheamus/Del Rio, I like this combination and their chemistry, probably over now because Orton is going to film so back to normal next week.


----------

